

 TapTapJobs, jobs for all things mobile - Interface5
http://taptapjobs.com

======
friendstock
Why isn't it free to post?

What value does this site provide? How does it help employers reach their
target audience if the site doesn't currently have much traffic?

------
davidedicillo
I made a something similar but free a while ago <http://GetAppsDone.com>

------
thinkcomp
There's a bunch of these sites that have very little traffic. Most cost a lot
less (including even Craigslist, which is $75.00 per job post in the Bay
Area).

